# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Cressi Reef (iniciado)

## Diogo Medina

Ola a todos.
Quero desde já agradecer a todos pela simples existência do fórum. Mesmo sem ter dúvidas, isto porque ainda não comecei a montagem, já fui filtrando alguma informação e devo dizer que me tem ajudado bastante. No próximo tópico farei uma lista detalhada do material mas para já vou fazer uma pequena súmula daquilo que pretendo com esta montagem.

Conjugando o tamanho do aquário (c100xa50xl50) e o meu gosto pessoal, a ideia base é de um reef bastante minimalista, muito "arejado", sendo que devo optar por um layout formado por uma ou duas ilhas de tamanho diferente. 
Em matéria de vivos, o peixe maior que pretendo ter no meu aquário será um _Centropyge loriculus_ ou eventualmente um _Zebrasoma flavescens_. Em relação ao último tenho as minhas dúvidas pois apesar de não ter experiência não o imagino com espaço suficiente num aquário tão pequeno como o meu.
Relativamente aos corais a minha preferência recai inteiramente sobre os SPS mas como não são recomendados para alguém com uma "bagagem" tão escassa vou-me cingir aos recomendados para principiantes. Mal tenha a lista discriminada do material colocarei a lista.

Desde já agradeço a vossa atenção

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, antes de mais lê bem e lê muito. Há MUITA coisa que pessoas com aquários há anos ainda estão a descobrir e que são essenciais para o funcionamento do aquário. Aconselho-te a tentares visitar pessoas que tenham aquários e com experiência para veres como fizeram e como têm as coisas implementadas. As dúvidas que tenhas vai pondo ai que o pessoal esclarece. O zebrassoma penso que podes tê-lo nesse aquário sem problema desde que não o enchas com muitos outros peixes.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa tarde João.

Sim, mencionei que já tive aquários mas não foi por arrogância. Tenho feito precisamente isso, tenho lido, trocado impressões e sobretudo tenho chateado muita gente com a minhas dúvidas de maçarico. Em relação ao Zebrasoma ainda estou com dúvidas..tenho uma certa azia a peixes grandes em aquários pequenos e este ainda fica bem grande. Prefiro optar por um mais pequeno e que se sinta mais a vontade no aquário. Já o centropyge, apesar de não ser "reef-safe", é capaz de se sentir mais confortável num aquário com apenas 1 metro de comprimento.

Em todo o caso, obrigado pelos conselhos e pela disponibilidade para ajudar.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

olá Diogo,

Desde já bem vindo ao Forum. 

Acredito que existem imensos aquários neste forum onde podes tirar algumas dúvidas sobre a montagem e selecção de vivos. Vais montar um sistema com medidas que limita muito a escolha dos vivos, por isso escolhe bem o que queres, o Flavescens pode não ser má opção , mas aconcelho a comprar o mais pequeno que conseguires. 
Já tens alguma ideia de set-up? Porque não colocas aqui mais alguma informçao sobre isso?

Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Diogo,

Bemvindo ao fórum.  :Olá: 

Acho que poderás observar o reef do Bruno Santos...

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....1gua-salgada!/

que é uma das maiores referências aqui no fórum e com as dimensões do aquário quase semelhantes ao que pretendes.  :SbOk: 

Penso que não haverá qualquer problema em manteres um Flavescens. Dentro dos alguívoros, outra opção que sugeria era talvez um Ctenochaetus Strigosus.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Medina

> olá Diogo,
> 
> Desde já bem vindo ao Forum. 
> 
> Acredito que existem imensos aquários neste forum onde podes tirar algumas dúvidas sobre a montagem e selecção de vivos. Vais montar um sistema com medidas que limita muito a escolha dos vivos, por isso escolhe bem o que queres, o Flavescens pode não ser má opção , mas aconcelho a comprar o mais pequeno que conseguires. 
> Já tens alguma ideia de set-up? Porque não colocas aqui mais alguma informçao sobre isso?
> 
> Abraço


Boa tarde Carlos,

Antes de mais, agradeço a disponibilidade para me aconselhar. O flavescens esta praticamente posto de lado, não me sinto confortável para introduzir um num aquário pequeno como o meu. Em relação ao setup, fica aqui uma lista geral do que montamos ontem a noite:

-sump: 80x50x50
-escumador: Bubble-Magus NAC9
-2 termoestatos: Eheim jager 200w e Rena 300w
-retorno: Eheim ccompact 2000
-overflow: Tunze 
-circulação: Tunze Turbelle Stream 6105
-substrato: areia coralina fina
-rocha morta: 7,6 kg

O layout ainda está a ser pensado e só para a semana é que vou introduzir o resto da rocha morta e rocha viva. Mal tenha oportunidade tento incluir algumas fotografias.
Há de facto muitos aquários extremamente bem montados e cujos donos estão a colher os frutos desse trabalho. O Reefresh II é um claro exemplo disso. 

Um abraço Carlos

----------


## Diogo Medina

> Boas Diogo,
> 
> Bemvindo ao fórum. 
> 
> Acho que poderás observar o reef do Bruno Santos...
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....1gua-salgada!/
> 
> que é uma das maiores referências aqui no fórum e com as dimensões do aquário quase semelhantes ao que pretendes. 
> ...



Boa tarde Artur.

Obrigado. O reef do Bruno Santos é realmente um sistema bastante semelhante ao meu em termos de parte técnica. Obrigado pela dica. Curiosamente, ando há uns dias inclinado para a "substituição" do Flavescens pelo Ctenochaetus strigosus. Sei que já teve um e são peixes muito bonitos. Pelo que já li, tambem são peixes de porte menor comparando com o Flavescens, o que me satisfaz bastante. Vou tentar manter isto actualizado de forma a puderem ver as asneiradas que vou fazendo  :yb624: .

Abraço Artur

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boa tarde Carlos,
> 
> Antes de mais, agradeço a disponibilidade para me aconselhar. O flavescens esta praticamente posto de lado, não me sinto confortável para introduzir um num aquário pequeno como o meu. Em relação ao setup, fica aqui uma lista geral do que montamos ontem a noite:
> 
> -sump: 80x50x50
> -escumador: Bubble-Magus NAC9
> -2 termoestatos: Eheim jager 200w e Rena 300w
> -retorno: Eheim ccompact 2000
> -overflow: Tunze 
> ...



Hola,

Tens uma tunze 6105 como bomba de circulação? 

carlos

----------


## Diogo Medina

> Hola,
> 
> Tens uma tunze 6105 como bomba de circulação? 
> 
> carlos


Boa tarde.

Tenho. Mais tarde vou comprar uma nanostream para compensar uma zona que tem grandes probabilidades de se tornar um ponto de acumulação de detritos.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boa tarde.
> 
> Tenho. Mais tarde vou comprar uma nanostream para compensar uma zona que tem grandes probabilidades de se tornar um ponto de acumulação de detritos.


Pois na volta precisas, mas a minhã dúvida estava mesmo na 6105, por ser uma bomba de circulação para aquários de maior dimensões, esteticamente nem deve ficar muito bem. Ficas de longe mais bem servido com 2 nano stream 6055, logico que se já tens a bomba 6105 agora deixa estar! 

Já pensaste na iluminação?



abraço

----------


## Diogo Medina

> Pois na volta precisas, mas a minhã dúvida estava mesmo na 6105, por ser uma bomba de circulação para aquários de maior dimensões, esteticamente nem deve ficar muito bem. Ficas de longe mais bem servido com 2 nano stream 6055, logico que se já tens a bomba 6105 agora deixa estar! 
> 
> Já pensaste na iluminação?
> 
> 
> 
> abraço


Penso que sim mas se não conseguir camuflar a 6105, compro duas nanostream. Vou comprar uma calha ATI Sunpower 6x39w.

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa tarde a todos.

Iniciei ontem o ZEOstart3, o ZEObak e o Sponge Power.

Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Diogo,

Tas a fazer esses 3 produtos da Korallen Zucht por algum motivo? TAs a faze-lo uasando Zeolitos?

abraço
carlos




> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Iniciei ontem o ZEOstart3, o ZEObak e o Sponge Power.
> 
> Um abraço

----------


## Diogo Medina

Olá Carlos.

Quero primeiro dizer-lhe que estou grato por ter alguém com a sua experiência, conhecimento e claro, resultados, a ajudar-me. O aquário é recente, esta completamente montado desde Sábado passado. Estou a usar os produtos para reduzir os elementos indesejáveis e acelerar um pouco o processo de ciclagem. Posteriormente, tenho intenção de fazer o método completo da Korallen Zucht. Hoje comecei a introduzir o ZEOfood. Se estiver a fazer alguma coisa errada (possivelmente muitas) pedia-lhe se me indicava o procedimento correcto.

Um abraço Carlos e mais uma vez obrigado

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Olá Carlos.
> 
> Quero primeiro dizer-lhe que estou grato por ter alguém com a sua experiência, conhecimento e claro, resultados, a ajudar-me. O aquário é recente, esta completamente montado desde Sábado passado. Estou a usar os produtos para reduzir os elementos indesejáveis e acelerar um pouco o processo de ciclagem. Posteriormente, tenho intenção de fazer o método completo da Korallen Zucht. Hoje comecei a introduzir o ZEOfood. Se estiver a fazer alguma coisa errada (possivelmente muitas) pedia-lhe se me indicava o procedimento correcto.
> 
> Um abraço Carlos e mais uma vez obrigado



Diogo,

Não tens que agradecer, tambem gsotava de certeza que fizessem o mesmo comigo! PAh, acabaste por não responder a minhã pergunta!! Tas a utilizar Zeolitos juntamente com os produtos da Korallen Zucht? 

Aconcelho a leres este manual ( já antigo) , muito util para teres uma ideia do metodo zeovit. Uma vez que somos quase vizinhos, se quiseres tambem podemos combinar e ires a minhã casa ver o meu aquário, pois utilizo o metodo desde o inicio.

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Medina

Carlos,

Pois. Perdi-me em rodeios. Não estou a utilizar os Zeolitos até porque não tenho reactor. Agradeço imenso o convite e agradeço mais uma vez por me estar a ajudar.

Um abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Diogo,
> 
> Não tens que agradecer, tambem gsotava de certeza que fizessem o mesmo comigo! PAh, acabaste por não responder a minhã pergunta!! Tas a utilizar Zeolitos juntamente com os produtos da Korallen Zucht? 
> 
> Aconcelho a leres este manual ( já antigo) , muito util para teres uma ideia do metodo zeovit. Uma vez que somos quase vizinhos, se quiseres tambem podemos combinar e ires a minhã casa ver o meu aquário, pois utilizo o metodo desde o inicio.
> 
> Abraço


Olá CArlos,
Referiste a utilidade de ler este manual já antigo.
Mas onde está o Manual???  :yb665: 
 :yb677: 
Abraços,

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boa noite,

julgo que o Carlos se referia a este manual:

http://www.korallen-zucht.de/files/z..._english-1.pdf

Tem todos os principios do método ZEOvit bem como recomendações para quem quer usa-lo. Um "must read" para quem usa o método.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite a todos.

Medi hoje o calcio, o kh e o magnesio com os testes da Salifert: ca-140, mg-510 e kh-6,7. Sei que são valores baixissimos mas são normais para esta fase?

Um abraço

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Medi hoje o calcio, o kh e o magnesio com os testes da Salifert: ca-140, mg-510 e kh-6,7. Sei que são valores baixissimos mas são normais para esta fase?
> 
> Um abraço


Olá Diogo

Não, não são normais. Esses valores devem estar sempre nos parâmetros ideais. Mas é muito estarnho teres essas medições! De certeza que fizeste os testes corretamente?

----------


## Diogo Medina

Ola Cesar.

Fiz todos os testes tres vezes. Supostamente ao misturar o sal os valores seriam os ideias ou mais proximos..Talvez convenha referir que usei o sal da TMC

Obrigado.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Diogo,

De certeza que ha algo de errado nesses testes, ou mau feitos ou testes fora de prazo!! Passa na loja no Sabado demanhã a partir das 10h00 e trás os testes, fazemos com os teus e depois com os nossos e logo vemos a diferença nos valores.

Abraço




> Ola Cesar.
> 
> Fiz todos os testes tres vezes. Supostamente ao misturar o sal os valores seriam os ideias ou mais proximos..Talvez convenha referir que usei o sal da TMC
> 
> Obrigado.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite Carlos, 

Agradeço disponibilidade. Que loja? Vou num instante confirmar os prazos dos testes. Tambem achei estranho, estando o aquario no inicio do ciclo, sem organismos que me consumam estes elementos.

Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

www.reeffresh.com, fica dentro da Exponor na galeria comercial




> Boa noite Carlos, 
> 
> Agradeço disponibilidade. Que loja? Vou num instante confirmar os prazos dos testes. Tambem achei estranho, estando o aquario no inicio do ciclo, sem organismos que me consumam estes elementos.
> 
> Um abraço

----------


## Diogo Medina

Dois testes têm prazo até 2016 e outro termina a validade em 2014.

Um abraço

----------


## Diogo Medina

Uma dúvida: deveria ter os valores mais altos apenas pelo simples facto de ter adicionado sal? Não adiciono kalkwasser, não tenho reactor de cálcio nem utilizo o método de balling.

Obrigado pela vossa atenção.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Sim, devias ter valores mais altos! Os valores deviam andar Mg- 1000 a 1200, Ca- 300 a 400, Kh, 8 - 10, mas isso é muito relativo, tudo depende do sistema!

Diz-me uma coisa!! Qual a porpoção de sal/água que meteste?

Abraço
carlos





> Uma dúvida: deveria ter os valores mais altos apenas pelo simples facto de ter adicionado sal? Não adiciono kalkwasser, não tenho reactor de cálcio nem utilizo o método de balling.
> 
> Obrigado pela vossa atenção.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Dilui 10kg de sal em +/- 350 litros de agua.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Dilui 10kg de sal em +/- 350 litros de agua.


Acho que a proporção está ok. Normalmente o sal Tropic Marin é 1kg de sal para 30 litros de água.

Algo estará errado, talvez na medição dos testes, ou na preparação da água salinada.

O Cálcio deverá rondar os 410 a 430ppm, em média. O Magnésio deverá ser 3 vezes o Ca, ou seja, uns 1230 a 1290ppm. E o Kh entre uns 7 e 8ºd.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite Artur.

Pois, eu sei que valores devia ter..tê-los já é outra conversa!! O que pode ter corrido mal na preparação? É possível ter perdido esses elementos por evaporção?

----------


## Cristina L

> Boa noite Artur.
> 
> Pois, eu sei que valores devia ter..tê-los já é outra conversa!! O que pode ter corrido mal na preparação? É possível ter perdido esses elementos por evaporção?


Boas, Diogo

Por evaporação é que isso não aconteceu...  :yb668: 

O que evapora é só a água...

Cumps

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite Cristina.

Esta correcta, alias com a evaporação só aumentaria a concentração. Perdi uma boa oportunidade para estar calado hehe

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Pois, eu sei que valores devia ter..tê-los já é outra conversa!! O que pode ter corrido mal na preparação? É possível ter perdido esses elementos por evaporção?


Talvez o sal ainda não totalmente dissolvido... o aquário está com circulação de água forte?

----------


## Diogo Medina

Talvez até forte demais. Tenho uma Tunze Turbelle 6105 quase no máximo. Foi uma ideia megalomana mas para dissolver o sal chega e sobra hehe

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Desculpa a pergunta parva, mas como não referiste nada... ou eu não vi...
E a densidade da água???

----------


## Diogo Medina

Bom dia André.

Tem razão, não referi a densidade porque esta correcta: 1024.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Bom dia a todos.

O erro foi meu. Ainda não sei como consegui complicar uma coisa tão fácil como esta mas fiz os testes ao contrario. O valores são: Ca-460, Mg-1400 e Kh-7.0

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa tarde a todos.

Ontem as algas castanhas apareceram em força. Estou a espera de Strombus e Eremitas para começar o combate às algas. Ontem fiz a 1a tpa de 30 litros e removi grande parte das algas da rocha morta. Parece-me que pela velocidade de crescimento das algas, vou andar frequentemente com as mãos no aquário. Mal tenha fotografias ponho aqui.

Um abraço

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite.

Ontem reparei num grande depósito de sal na base da sump, o que me deixou alarmado. E hoje tive a certeza do pior: a sump está a verter. Amanha vou ter que reforçar o silicone e colar um "remendo" num ponto que parece ter uma racha. Mas nem tudo são mas notícias!! A população de copepodes esta a aumentar, descobri uns camarões mysis, consegui ver-me livre das asterinas e os dois turbos que comprei tem dado uma ajuda com as algas. Os valores tambem estão a ir ao sitio. Estive a montar filtro externo que tinha de forma a começar a utilizar carvão.

Um abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Diogo,

Bom saber que aquilo dos parâmetros foi apenas leitura diferente dos testes.
O Cálcio e o Magnésio estão um pouco elevados. Talvez melhor não adicionar e deixá-los baixar para uns 420 a 430 ppm de Cálcio e uns 1260 a 1290ppm  de Magnésio. O Kh está ok mas num valor perto do mínimo, então mantê-lo entre uns 7 e 8 ºd seria óptimo.

É normal durante as primeiras semanas (8 a 12 semanas de início do ciclo) aparecerem muitas algas. Isso depois à medida que o reef vai amadurecendo e se for colocando invertebrados e peixes herbívoros vai ao sítio. Se não forem usados métodos probióticos (tipo bactérias + carbono, Zeovit, etc.), durante o primeiro ano de vida o reef não vai ter muito bom aspecto com isso das algas, depois cianos, filamentosas, etc. É normal, no primeiro ano dos aquários.

Isso da Sump é muito chato... por acaso neste segundo sistema também me aconteceu isso no início. Mas depois de uma nova colagem dos vidros ficou tudo ok.

Boa sorte e se tiveres oportunidade coloca aí umas fotos do aquário e sistema para o pessoal acompanhar melhor.  :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Medina

Bom dia Artur.

Vou tentar colocar umas fotografias durante o fim de semana. É bastante chato mas ainda bem que não houve estragos nenhuns. Tenho usado os produtos da KZ e até agora estou a gostar muito. O ZEOstart3 é mesmo uma máquina a baixar os fosfatos. Eu não tenho nada no aquário por isso é que os valores tambem estão altos. Não tenho adicionado nada, estas concentrações devem-se somente ao sal.

Muito obrigado pelos conselhos

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa tarde.

Peço desculpa pela falta de fotografias mas ainda não tive oportunidade de tirar algumas, até porque não tenho máquina de jeito. No sábado adicionei um Amphiprion occelaris que se adaptou muito bem (farta-se de comer!!). Vou esperar mais algum tempo e penso introduzir um Achanturus triostegus. O problema da sump já está solucionado.

Desde já obrigado.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa tarde.

Ontem chegou a minha calha!! Sendo assim, decidi oferecer um presente à minha avó, que adora anemonas, e ao meu ocellaris  :SbSourire: . Desliguei a Tunze e vou colocar uma meia de nylon à volta da bomba para evitar complicações. Já agora, comprei uma Entacmaea quadricolor verde. Fica aqui a fotografia dela. Agora é esperar para ver se se dá bem  :yb663: . Pelo menos come  :yb624: 

mini-Fotografia0109.jpg

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Diogo,

Parabéns pelo aquário... está a começar a ganhar vida  :Big Grin: 

Falta uma foto geral para a gente ver.

Um abraço,
Ricardo

PS: A calha ficou fixe?

----------


## Diogo Medina

Bom dia.

Vai hoje para o tecto. E se eu fosse supersticioso diria que me rogou uma praga. Uma das lampadas começou a fazer fitas. Eu tenho bastantes fotografias, até videos filmados dentro de agua mas o problema é que foi utilizada uma lente fish eye, porque ainda estamos à espera da lente flat. Mesmo assim vou por umas fotografias, por muito manhosas que estejam.

Muito obrigado mas ainda tenho muito que andar para chegar ao nível do Ricardo!

Peço mesmo imensa desculpa pela porcaria da fotografia  :Prabaixo: 

mini-GOPR0553.jpg

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite a todos.

Tenho andado muito desleixado com o meu tópico mas deixo aqui uma promessa: amanha vou aproveitar para tirar umas fotografias.
mini-Fotografia0131.jpg

A lista de corais já é a seguinte:

SPS:
Acropora sp (por identificar), ja começa a ganhar umas tonalidades de verde
Montipora sp (por identificar a sub-especie), tambem verde
mini-Fotografia0128.jpg
Montipora digitata, rosa. Este frag veio em pessimo estado mas como me foi oferecido por um amigo, a cavalo dado não se olha o dente!

Moles:
Briareum sp.
Zoanthus sp (variedade Mean Green)
mini-Fotografia0124.jpg
LPS:
Acanthastrea lordowensis, vermelha e verde
mini-Fotografia0123.jpg
Euphyllia parancora, mais um coral verde  :yb665: 
mini-Fotografia0122.jpg
Fungia sp (por identificar), com diferentes tonalidades desde azul claro, verde e roxo.
mini-Fotografia0130.jpg


Vivos: 

Acanthurus triostegus (cada vez mais gordo) é sem sombra de dúvida o melhor rapador de algas que eu já vi!
2 Amphiprion ocellaris
Lysmata amboinensis
Lysmata debelius
10 nassarius
3 cerithes
Entacmaea quadricolor (não há nenhum premio para quem adivinhar a cor da anémona  :yb624: )
mini-Fotografia0126.jpg
Alpheus

Este último, apesar de só estar no aquário há dois dia já escavou o aquário todo.

Amanhã estarão disponiveis as fotografias.
Ps: deixo aqui umas fotografias muito más que já tinha tirado com o telemovel

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Olá Diogo,

Eu sugería para que desencosta-se um pouco as rochas que estão encostadas o vidro do aquário, iria facilitar-te a manutenção e tbm anulavas qual quer tipo de ponto "mortos" na circulação do display, a circulação seria mais eficaz por de traz da rocha junto o vidro.
Nesta fase podes fazer sem problema visto ainda não teres muitos corais.

Boa sorte.

----------


## Diogo Medina

> Olá Diogo,
> 
> Eu sugería para que desencosta-se um pouco as rochas que estão encostadas o vidro do aquário, iria facilitar-te a manutenção e tbm anulavas qual quer tipo de ponto "mortos" na circulação do display, a circulação seria mais eficaz por de traz da rocha junto o vidro.
> Nesta fase podes fazer sem problema visto ainda não teres muitos corais.
> 
> Boa sorte.


Boa noite Ricardo.

Muito obrigado pelo conselho, é disto que eu preciso para aprender e melhorar. Há realmente rochas um pouco encostadas aos vidros mas ainda estou a tentar jogar com a estetica/funcionalidade. É por essa razão que ainda não tenho mais corais. Irei com certeza seguir o seu conselho. Todavia, quero substituir aquela bomba por 3 nanostream pois como se pode ver na fotografia, é um gigante.

Muito obrigado

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa tarde a todos.

Sei que não estou no sub-forum certo mas como é uma duvida relativa a esta montagem penso não haver mal num pequeno desvio do tópico.

Estou indeciso quanto à corrente do meu aquário e a pergunta é:

Será que devo optar por várias Tunze nanostream para criar diferentes orientações de corrente ou seria preferivel uma Vortech mp40w e uma nanostream a varrer a traseira?

Agradeço desde já a vossa atenção.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Diogo,

Tendo em conta a litragem do aquário, acho que umas bombas de circulação com um total conjunto de uns 7500l/h seriam adequados.

A opção da Vortech é das mais populares na actualidade e com uma MP40W não seria necessário mais bombas...

Outra opção, por exemplo nas nanostreams, seria combinar dois modelos, uma Tunze 6045 (4500l/h) com uma Tunze 6025 (2500l/h)...

As nanostreams é uma solução mais em conta mas com o fluxo constante. A opção da Vortech é uma solução mais versátil com controlo dinâmico da corrente.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eu prefiro a Vortech Mp40 a 2 ou 3 bombas nanostream. Digo isto porque a Vortech tem qualquer coisa especial que faz movimentar muita água. Não é só a corrente que cria, ao fazer a propulsão da água, mas também pelo movimento de água derivado da aspiração. Isto somado, faz com que existam muito poucos "pontos mortos" dentro do aquário. 

Parece confuso, mas quem teve Tunze ou outra marca e depois comprou Vortech percebe o que estou a tentar dizer.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite a todos.

Artur e Ricardo:

Muito obrigado pelos esclarecimentos. As poucas dúvidas que ainda tinha ficaram totalmente esclarecidas. Venha daí uma Vortech!

Como não gosto de misturar agradecimentos e posts, daqui a pouco vou colocar as fotografias que andei a tirar aos poucos corais que tenho.

Mais uma vez obrigado aos dois!

----------


## Diogo Medina

Peço desculpa pela qualidade mas tambem sou novato na fotografia.






-Desmacidon tusular

----------


## Diogo Medina



----------


## Diogo Medina



----------


## Diogo Medina



----------


## Diogo Medina

> Olá Diogo,
> 
> Eu sugería para que desencosta-se um pouco as rochas que estão encostadas o vidro do aquário, iria facilitar-te a manutenção e tbm anulavas qual quer tipo de ponto "mortos" na circulação do display, a circulação seria mais eficaz por de traz da rocha junto o vidro.
> Nesta fase podes fazer sem problema visto ainda não teres muitos corais.
> 
> Boa sorte.


Não se pode ver nas fotografias que coloquei mas segui o seu conselho e descolei as pedras da parede traseira. Agora existe um espaço de +/- 10 cm entre as rochas e o vidro.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite.

Hoje estive a dar uns retoques no posicionamento das rochas, voltei a colar algumas de forma mais sólida etc..não precisei de me esforçar muito para encontrar 4 merd** destas...

Fotografia0137.jpg


...a introdução de um Six-line wrasse começa a ganhar uma certa urgência!!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Diogo,

Esses fireworms até não serão muito maus... acho que ajudam a limpar o areão...  :SbOk: 

De qualquer forma, um peixe para controlar parasitas, o six-line é uma opção, porém um pouco agressivo na minha opinião. Até hoje o que tenho gostado mais é o amarelo Halichoeres Chrysus, muito bom predador de parasitas e temperamento mais calmo.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite Artur.

Um Chrysus tambem não é má opção..embora em termos de cores e padrão fique bem atras de um Hexateania. E como não tenho muitos peixes, um com mau feitio não será grande problema (ainda me posso arrepender do que disse  :yb665: ). Tenho que pensar um pouco no assunto mas para já tambem não tenciono adicionar mais peixes. Muito obrigado pela dica e pela sua forma de estar no forum, sempre pronto a ajudar  :Palmas: !

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

está a ir no bom caminho.......................................agor  a é esperar para que os corais cresçam :yb677:

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite Paulo.

Obrigado pelo seu comentario  :SbOk3: . Não me entenda mal, é obvio que quero que os meus corais cresçam  :Coradoeolhos: . Mas ainda há tanto a fazer e tanta asneira para corrigir...

Um abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

> Boa noite.
> 
> Hoje estive a dar uns retoques no posicionamento das rochas, voltei a colar algumas de forma mais sólida etc..não precisei de me esforçar muito para encontrar 4 merd** destas...
> 
> Fotografia0137.jpg
> 
> 
> ...a introdução de um Six-line wrasse começa a ganhar uma certa urgência!!


Isso não são fireworms... são bristle worms e basicamente ao retira-los do aquário estás a retirar equipa de limpeza util e biodiversidade ao sistema.
Não os retires, são dos teus melhores aliados para limpeza de restos no areão.

----------


## Diogo Medina

> Isso não são fireworms... são bristle worms e basicamente ao retira-los do aquário estás a retirar equipa de limpeza util e biodiversidade ao sistema.
> Não os retires, são dos teus melhores aliados para limpeza de restos no areão.


Boa tarde Marco,

Muito obrigado pela dica, não retiro mais nenhum.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa tarde.

Boas notícias: -a Montipora digitata rosa já começa a fazer justiça ao nome e está a adquirir um ténue rosa. Mas não foi só isto me me deixou mais animado..tambem começa a dar sinais de crescimento, visto que ja começa a cobrir a base de epoxy.
                   - a Acropora, que ainda não consegui identificar, começa tambem a mostrar um azul bastante satisfatório porque começava a ter o aquário "carregado" de verde  :yb624: . 
                   - o pólipo de Galaxea tem-se dividido 

Más notícias: -a Fungia perdeu alguma cor devido a um acidente com o relógio automatico, tendo tido um fotoperiodo de 16 horas na sexta feira passada. 
                  - descobri umas marcas de "dentadas" na Acropora, o que me assustou bastante, vou dar dois dias para ver se aparecem mais e depois actuo.

Novidades (por ocorrer): - Substituição da Tunze 6105 por uma Vortech Mp40. Quando concluido, editarei o Set up.
                                  - Entrada de um Chrysus ou um Six line, para ajudar no controlo de parasitas.

----------


## Cesar Soares

> - descobri umas marcas de "dentadas" na Acropora, o que me assustou bastante, vou dar dois dias para ver se aparecem mais e depois actuo.


Não esperes. Tira-a fora, inspeciona-a e/ou faz-lhe um dip. Se for marcas de aefw tens de agir o quanto antes.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> - Entrada de um Chrysus ou um Six line, para ajudar no controlo de parasitas.


Boas Diogo,

Repara neste post recente do Sergio...



> Andei ocupado nos últimos tempos na caça ao lineatus e ao meu sixline wrasse que se tornaram nuns autênticos terroristas... lá consegui retira-los ao fim de muita paciência e com a ajuda de uma trap.


http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....9-ReefDream-II

O sixline é um peixe que muito provavelmente vai tornar-se agressivo. Dentro destes os Chrysus são mais pacíficos e igualmente eficazes a predar parasitas  :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite a todos.

César: muito obrigado, foi precisamente isso que eu fiz. Fiz um dip num jarro com medida e caíram dois tipos de planárias: umas castanhas de tamanho considerável e umas mais pequenas e bastante mais transparentes. No meio disto tudo, não posso deixar de lhe agradecer a prontidão com que respondeu e a sua ajuda.

Artur: depois de alguma deliberação e conversas com amigos, decidi-me pelo Chrysus. Mesmo assim, o seu conselho é mais que válido e agradeco-lhe por isso.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Como já disse anteriormente, não gosto de misturar agradecimentos com o resto dos posts.

Para ilustrar melhor o que sucedeu à minha Fungia com a "brincadeira" do temporizador queimado e de forma a servir de alerta para os perigos da luz a mais (que todos já sabem mas nunca é demais reforçar) deixo aqui um "antes/depois":

Antes:
mini-DSC00870.jpg
Depois:
mini-DSC00927.jpg

No que diz respeito ao surto de planárias infelizmente acho que vale a pena dizer isto: Cressi Reef FC vs AEFW United- 0:1 ao intervalo! Vamos lá se a equipa da casa da a volta ao resultado antes do final do encontro.
A Acropora em questão:
mini-DSC00935.jpg

E como nem tudo são más notícias...
mini-DSC00925.jpg
Esta menina não faz mais do que comer e crescer..espero que aquando da introdução da Vortech não ganhe o habito de se mexer.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Diogo,

Não tens de agradecer...

Tens algum plano para combater isso? (sim, vais precisar de um plano)
Quantas acroporas tens?

----------


## Diogo Medina

> Diogo,
> 
> Não tens de agradecer...
> 
> Tens algum plano para combater isso? (sim, vais precisar de um plano)
> Quantas acroporas tens?


Obrigado mais uma vez Cesar. Flatwormstop a KZ e vou introduzir um Halichoeres Chrysus. Pode não ser a solução biologica mais eficaz mas é sempre bom ter um desparasitante natural.

Tenho uma Acropora, ainda ha pouco coloquei uma fotografia dela

mini-DSC00935.jpg

----------


## Diogo Medina

A coralina já se começa a espalhar pelo plate

Os zoanthus azuis

O aquário onde crio artémia, copepodes e algas para alimentar o Triostegus

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Muito bom e a coralina é atacar com força  :yb677:  no meu só começou agora tambem...........boa continuação

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite Paulo.

Obrigado, só tenho o plate como termo de comparação, visto que todo o resto é RV. Se quer acelarar o processo, deixo-lhe aqui um conselho (comigo resultou como pode ver): raspe a coralina da sua rocha viva mesmo debaixo de uma powerhead. Como qualquer alga, esta espalha as suas "sementes" e coloniza em mais pontos. Assim ha uma dispersão mais rápida da coralina. Agradeço o elogio e os votos de boa continuação  :Olá:

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa tarde a todos.

Mais uma vez, tenho boas e más noticias:

Tive um problema com a osmose, rebentou uma valvula de adaptação à torneira do chuveiro da casa adaptada a fishroom(onde esta ligada, para evitar inundações), o que me esta a atrasar a muda de agua. Penso que foi isto que levou a um pequeno surto de algas e à queda dos valores. Ca-350, Mg-1000, kh-6,7.
Para piorar as coisas, na madrugada de domingo, aseguir ao primeiro dia de queima das fitas aqui no porto, um camelo que ia bebado bateu no muro de minha casa. O smart incendiou-se e alem de me ter queimado duas arvores e a trepadeira que cobria o muro, derreteu a instalação electrica que alimentava a rua toda. 10 horas sem electricidade!! Temi o pior mas felizmente esta tudo bem com o sistema.

IMG_3499.jpg

O estado do carro, posteriormente rebocado para o outro lado da estrada!

No entanto, o meu azar com os "caracois" continua: neste momento, a contagem dos mortos desde que montei este aquário é a seguinte: 2 Turbos e 1 Strombus sp. Na sexta passada adicionei dois Strombus e uma Archaster e um deles morreu.

Finalmente, as boas noticias: 
A Fungia continua a sua lenta recuperação.
E o que me deixou mais feliz, apesar de não saber se é uma boa média: o crescimento radial da minha Montipora verde é de 1 milimetro a cada dois dias.

Hoje à noite adiciono mais fotografias.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Diogo,

Ganda nóia...  :Admirado:   o aquário durante essas horas, a temperatura baixou muito? a oxigenação, também ajudaste ou não foi necessário grande agitação da água? (com poucos peixes deve aguentar ainda bastante tempo)

a perda dos invertebrados, poderá ter sido por variação da salinidade...  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa tarde Artur.

Morrem mal entram no aquário. Os turbos duraram 2 dias. Só mesmo caracois é que me morrem. Ex: no dia em que comprei o Alpheus, estava com um pouco de pressa e não fiz a ambientação que devia. Mas o gajo anda fino. Não arranjo explicação..
Como a sala é relativamente quente, a temperatura não baixou muito. Abri as cortinas para o aquario apanhar luz directa do sol, caso contrario poderia ter sido pior.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa tarde.

Perdi duas montiporas graças a umas dezenas de nudibranqueos..

Listagem actualizada:

Xénias
Acanthastrea lordhowensis vermelha e verde
Acanthastrea lordhowensis 
Zoanthus azuis
Zoanthus verdes
Zoanthus laranja
Montipora digitata rosa 
Fungia sp
Euphyllia parancora
Acropora hoeksemai azul e verde

Peixes:
Amphiprion ocellaris x2
Acanthurus triostegus
Forcipiger longirostris

Invertebrados:
Nassários x10
Strombus
Lysmata debelius
Lysmata amboinensis
Alpheus
Archaster
Entacmaea quadricolor verde
Desmacidon tusular

----------


## Diogo Medina

Algumas actualizações:

----------


## Diogo Medina



----------


## João Soares

Ola Diogo o aquário está a melhorar bastante. Tudo com bom aspecto. Parabens

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Diogo,

O reef está com bom aspecto e no bom caminho  :SbOk: 

Esse Forcipiger, está a ser fácil alimentar? comida congelada?

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite.

Antes de mais, muito obrigado João. Nem tudo hehe, a Fungia continua sem cor.

Artur,

o Forcipiger é uma excelente surpresa! Claro que veio de uma loja com qualidade e isso importa muito. Mas ele come mesmo de tudo: passa o dia a bicar no meio das rochas mas nunca recusa: camarão esfiado, artémia, mysis, Cyclop-eeze em flocos e o que me deixou parvos é que come larvas de mosquito vivas! Mais ninguem lhes pega mas ele come todas as que eu lhe der. E como ca em casa não faltam, esta sempre de barriga cheia  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> o Forcipiger é uma excelente surpresa! Claro que veio de uma loja com qualidade e isso importa muito. Mas ele come mesmo de tudo: passa o dia a bicar no meio das rochas mas nunca recusa: camarão esfiado, artémia, mysis, Cyclop-eeze em flocos e o que me deixou parvos é que come larvas de mosquito vivas! Mais ninguem lhes pega mas ele come todas as que eu lhe der. E como ca em casa não faltam, esta sempre de barriga cheia


Bom saber isso. Os peixes da TMC realmente à partida têm muito mais garantias de chegarem a alimentarem-se bem. Por acaso também estou a ter sorte com o Chelmon, ultimamente já pega em artemia, krill e mysis. E também anda a bicar a rocha. Há dias tentei apanhá-lo no refúgio para passar para cima mas não consegui. Por estes dias espero caça-lo e já ir limpar aiptásias no aquário acima.  :Smile:

----------


## Diogo Medina

Mas a loja onde são mantidos até ao dia da compra também tem um papel importante!

----------


## Diogo Medina

Lista de vivos:

Acropora hoeksemai
Montipora digitata
Montipora sp
Seriatopora hystrix
Stylophora pistillata

Acanthastrea lordowhensis
Acanthastrea lordowhensis
Fungia sp
Euphyllia parancora
Galaxea

Xénias
Zoanthus Mean Green
Zoanthus Pink Panther
Zoanthus Blueberry
Zoanthus Wham'n Watermelon
Briareum sp

Forcipiger flavissimus
Acanthurus triostegus
Amphiprion occellaris

Entacmaea quadricolor verde

Strombus
Nassários

Lysmata debelius
Lysmata amboinensis
Alpheus

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Mas a loja onde são mantidos até ao dia da compra também tem um papel importante!


Sim, também muito importante. Eu referi-me aos peixes da TMC em comparação com peixes de importação directa do estrangeiro por transportadora, que normalmente há uma taxa de fatalidades e problemas significativos.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Já agora, em relação ao Cálcio, Kh e Magnésio, estás a usar algum tipo de reactor ou doseadora automáticos? As Acroporas normalmente são bem complicadas de manter havendo oscilações nos parâmetros. No meu sistema, como adiciono os aditivos de 3 em 3 dias em média, não tive grande sucesso com SPS mais difíceis tipo Acroporas...

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa tarde Artur.

Muitos podem achar que estou a mentir mas o que vou dizer é a mais pura verdade.
Só adiciono Ca, Kh e Mg por meio das trocas de água..e mais, ainda ontem fiz testes e o Ca por exemplo, encontra-se a 330 ppm hehe. No entanto, os meus corais crescem e a Acropora é provavelmente o coral que melhor se desenvolve no meu aquário. Parece mentira mas é verdade! 

Recentemente adquiri na Sohal um sistema de reposição de água doce com boia de nível da Blau e vou começar a adicionar Kalkwasser pela reposição automática. Depois das férias vou adquirir umas doseadoras para experimentar o método de Balling. Tambem já tenho a minha Vortech Mp40w. Vou instala-la hoje a noite e programa-la.  :SbSourire2: 

Ontem alimentei os meus peixes mas não tive tempo durante a noite, periodo durante o qual lhes dou várias doses..e o Forcipiger roeu-me uma cabeça da minha Euphyllia.  :JmdEffraye:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Só adiciono Ca, Kh e Mg por meio das trocas de água..e mais, ainda ontem fiz testes e o Ca por exemplo, encontra-se a 330 ppm hehe. No entanto, os meus corais crescem e a Acropora é provavelmente o coral que melhor se desenvolve no meu aquário. Parece mentira mas é verdade!


Boas Diogo,

Acredito, mas o Kh então deve estar muito alto certo? O Cálcio abaixo de 400ppm pode ser compensado com Kh elevado, tipo 9-12ºd. Agora se o Cálcio estiver a 330ppm e o Kh inferior a 8 ou 9 ºd, duvido que os corais se aguentem...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Medina

Estava a 7,6

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Estava a 7,6


Acho um valor baixo tendo em conta o do Cálcio... mas cada sistema é diferente... ainda bem que os corais se dão bem

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Boa tarde Artur.
> 
> Muitos podem achar que estou a mentir mas o que vou dizer é a mais pura verdade.
> Só adiciono Ca, Kh e Mg por meio das trocas de água..e mais, ainda ontem fiz testes e o Ca por exemplo, encontra-se a 330 ppm hehe. No entanto, os meus corais crescem e a Acropora é provavelmente o coral que melhor se desenvolve no meu aquário. Parece mentira mas é verdade! 
> 
> Recentemente adquiri na Sohal um sistema de reposição de água doce com boia de nível da Blau e vou começar a adicionar Kalkwasser pela reposição automática. Depois das férias vou adquirir umas doseadoras para experimentar o método de Balling. Tambem já tenho a minha Vortech Mp40w. Vou instala-la hoje a noite e programa-la. 
> 
> Ontem alimentei os meus peixes mas não tive tempo durante a noite, periodo durante o qual lhes dou várias doses..e o Forcipiger roeu-me uma cabeça da minha Euphyllia.


Diogo,

Penso que devias rapidamente corrigir esse valor do cálcio, senão vais perder os SPSs; aproveita e antes disso faz uma análise com outro teste, pois esse valor, com acroporas a crescer, parece estranho e pode também indicar que o teste está avariado.

Abraço

----------

